# Driftwood Floating



## NMLvaio (Sep 20, 2005)

My malaysian driftwood took 5days to fully sink to the bottom.


----------



## Faust2001 (Jul 29, 2005)

doublefake said:


> How long do you guys get your driftwood sinking? Is there anything I can do to accelerate the sinking process?
> Thanks.


You could always use aquarium sealant to attach driftwood to a piece of slate if you're in a hurry.


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

what kind of driftwood is urs??? if its malaysian it will take a week..... be patient plus.... at that duration... it will release some coloration... so its actually gud to put them in a bucket first... and run some kind of a filter....


----------



## Sudi (Jun 28, 2005)

If you don't want to have your water in the tank tea color then you should put it in the bucket first.
Sometimes you can buy driftwood that is already sinking 
Be patient roud:


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

Another very good way to get the tannins out of the driftwood is to run it thru a few wash cycles in your dish washer if you have one or your mothers. :wink: 

Ron


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I have already dip it in the tank for over one week, but it is still floating.


----------



## edschmidt (Oct 4, 2005)

*Driftwood tricks*

I collect my own driftwood all of the time. I will normally throw it in a kiddie pool outside with some bricks on it to get it loaded up with water. Instead of using slate to help hold them down, I get scrap Plexiglass from a local plastics shop and use stainless steel screws to attach it to the wood. It allows for a much larger base to have gravel on.


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I really do not want to use slate or other things to get the wood sinking. But if it can not sink at all, I would better find some thing to help.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think the problem you are having is that the driftwood needs to be totally submersed inorder for it to absorb the water it needs to keep it from floating. Letting it float in the tank is gong to take forever to get it to sink.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

You might be able to boil it for at least 10 min, this will kill any hitch hickers and help it to sink. There is a possibility that this will shorten the life of the wood, imho it is not signifacant compared to how long it will usually remain in a tank. You will need to scrub the peice after this. And there is always the fail safe, get some scrap slate tile, (the chiped or broken peices) from a big box store and some stainless steel screws.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Mine actually was submerged until I pick it out and let it dry by the koi pond side for some time. Now I plan to use it again and it floats. Still floating for 5 days now. I just dump it to the koi pond. The morale is to get an already submerged driftwood if you can and you have to prepare it long, long time before using it. They kinda get dry after some time and takes time to sink. Well I used brick piece and tie the wood to the gravel for medium bouyancy ones in my 260gal. The wood pieces are so large and it is a headache to try to sink it unless one got a pond :tongue:


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Same thing happened to mine.
It was submerged in a lake when I got it. Afterwards, I allowed it to dry out, because I did not have the tank at the time. Now it refuses to sink. So I just have a couple of rocks sitting on it in the tank. Plenty of other things I need to work out in that tank before I get too worried about that!


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I am binding it to a brick and will wait another week to see whether it works. If not, I will have to find a slate.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you try boiling it yet?


----------



## kimrin (Feb 21, 2005)

some driftwood never sinks. I have peices going on a year in my tank that still have to be weighted by rocks or half buried in the substrate.


----------

